# Hinze Dam... Sun 6th August



## KieranBass (May 23, 2006)

i am planning a trip out on the Hinze... Where would the best place be to launch from? im going out with a mate who has a yak... And any help on how to get there would be awesome... Thanks Guys

Kieran


----------



## Kendog (May 29, 2006)

Take the nerang exit and follow the signs... after that u need to follow a map and there are two main spots, the dam wall and one other.


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi Kieran,

Have a look at some of the earlier planned trips reports to Hinze. There are some maps and good directions posted. Cheers


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Gday Kieran

The suggestion by Danny is the way to go as there are 4 launch points.

Have a look at this post, which gives a map link on page 2
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... rder=asc&s

I would go from the spillway ramp as it is the quietest of the wall ramps on the weekend, and will give access to the area mentioned by meoldchina in the above post, and good access to the western arm


----------



## KieranBass (May 23, 2006)

Thanks for that guys... will look into it more.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2006)

wongus said:


> Hi Kieran,
> 
> Have a look at some of the earlier planned trips reports to Hinze. There are some maps and good directions posted. Cheers


Heya Danny 

Havnt seen as much of you around here lately mate, have you been away or busy?


----------



## KieranBass (May 23, 2006)

if you are under 18 do u need a permit to fish?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

KieranBass said:


> if you are under 18 do u need a permit to fish?


Kieran

On the back of the permit it says

"This permit is a family permit and includes all children to the age of 18 years"

That is the only reference to age, and the website only quotes the same info.

My guess is you don't need one


----------

